# Nothing but Catching Today!



## Capt. Adam Jaynes (Mar 6, 2008)

I had a New Yorker fishing with me on Friday and boy did we go through a whole lot of fish. The morning started off pretty slow with just a few fish here and there before everything busted wide open around 10:30. We caught fish early on Dynamic Lures new jerkbait. Friday was the first day I have fished it but I am impressed so far, I'll mention more about it later after I have spent more time fishing it. Mark also caught some good fish on a Killer Flats Minnow under a cork. The fish started slicking in the middle of the lake and then hustling shrimp and ribbon fish to the surface and the fast and furious action began for us. Mark has been in town since September for work and has purchased a boat and been spending quite a bit of time on the lake but hasn't been having much luck. He wasn't interested in keeping any fish but mainly just gaining knowledge and learning what to look for when fishing. We covered quite a few areas and techniques and catching 70 fish was just a bonus!

Gino, his son, Gene Paul, Marcos, and Marcos's dad Fred fished with me on Saturday. We did not light the water on fire but Gene Paul managed to best us all with a very solid 5lb flounder that ate his east beast KFM XL. What makes that catch even more incredible is that he's only nine years old! He also won $40 from Marcos by catching the biggest trout of the day, a solid 4.5lb fish that absolutely inhaled a pearl chartreuse Maniac Mullet.

Today's trip was one that was long overdue. Between my parents building a new house, my oldest brother busy with work and an eighteen month old little girl, and Brittany busy with work it has been very difficult for us to get out on the water together. Especially difficult because I have worked nearly every weekend for the last few months. I made it a point to make sure I was off today and it could not have worked out any better.

The middle of the day bite has been absolutley incredible and today was no exception. We waited until 11:00 to drop the boat in the water and after a short run I killed the Mercury outboard and we were on the fish. It was non-stop action until we called it quits at 2:30. We did not keep a single fish but I estimate we went through around 150 trout, maybe more. Brittany, Dad, Brian, and I were all throwing glo/chartreuse KFM until I ran out and then we switched to glo/chartreuse Red Killers and kept on catching! They were absolutely on a feeding frenzy and were still getting after it when we left. If you aren't already on my schedule you need to be as it's as good as it gets right now!

Capt. Adam Jaynes
www.justfishsabine.com


----------

